# Buler



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

After 6 months of twisting a mates arm he finally let me have this..Buler Grand Prix with manual wind movement.

You dont see many of these around , although he had two of them! I dont know how you would service one

as the plastic case is totally sealed...Anyone know? Guess you might have to remove the glass!


----------



## Twincam (Mar 27, 2008)

I have had 2. Not very good 1 jewel movement. 1 ran fast, and a service did not help, think the hairspring was gone. Other also had problems. This was a while ago,but i remember the crystal comes off the front to the movement or something like that.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

It may not have the best movement in the world, but it's a good looking piece of kit - reminds me of the PD Orfinas and the like.


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

blackandgolduk said:


> It may not have the best movement in the world, but it's a good looking piece of kit - reminds me of the PD Orfinas and the like.


I can't speak to the movement because I just don't know - but that is a nice face, and as you say reminiscent of the Orfina model.


----------



## Twincam (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah they are a good looking watch. I did have 2, one with grand prix on the face, the other said Monte Carlo. There is others with San marino etc on the face. I have heard the series was rare duo to them being pulled for looking like porsche design pieces, could be wrong tho, thats just what i read someplace.

I have a strap from a Monte Carlo Jbw if you want it, its more plain but is in good condition.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Like the look of the face and hands but not sure that i could live with a plastic case and strap. Glad you got what you wanted though.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Well after a day it's running a bit fast +35 seconds! Not too bothered really as it's only a bit of a "Fun" watch...i do like the design though..I have got a Porshe design Chrono in pvd at the moment and also sold a Lejour pvd chrono a while back...Im a sucker for PVD!!


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Twincam said:


> Yeah they are a good looking watch. I did have 2, one with grand prix on the face, the other said Monte Carlo. There is others with San marino etc on the face. I have heard the series was rare duo to them being pulled for looking like porsche design pieces, could be wrong tho, thats just what i read someplace.
> 
> I have a strap from a Monte Carlo Jbw if you want it, its more plain but is in good condition.


Hi Twincam....Not too bothered about another strap for this one...Many thanks though.


----------

